
 The Startup Success Podcast - prakash
http://startuppodcast.wordpress.com/
======
sjs382
A "Subscribe via iTunes" link id mentioned in episode 1 of the "The Podcast
Success Podcast"

Yeah yeah, bad joke, but a link like that would do a world of good.

------
Mystalic
Good luck,I'd love to be on sometime.

